

The 'net was meant to empower users, but it has turned us into victims - Joeboy
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/feb/09/andrew-keen-internet-not-answer-interview

======
anigbrowl
Music to my ears, considering I've been harping on the same theme. I keep
hearing that 'artists need to accept hteir business model is going away and so
on, but it's not like there's a good alternative business model, although
crowdfunding platforms are at least an innovation that attempts to address
this. The fact is that an awful lot of digital culture consumers and promoters
have a poor grasp of economics, and fail to appreciate that the creation of
quality content is often a capital-intensive or labor-intensive exercise.

